
Show HN: A JavaScript calculator using the latest ES6 features - steven_braham
http://calculator.portfolio.braham.biz/
======
micku7zu
ES6 using jQuery? Using jQuery and not caching your selectors?

~~~
micku7zu
I created a pull request, "Remove jQuery dependency and cache DOM selectors.",
[https://github.com/stevenbraham/javascript-
calculator/pull/1](https://github.com/stevenbraham/javascript-
calculator/pull/1)

~~~
steven_braham
Merged, thank you for your contribution

------
lozzo
I did not get the point of this.

~~~
steven_braham
It was a school assignment

------
dharness
Nice styles.

~~~
steven_braham
Thank you :)

